# Les Paul through Fender amps



## jazzmaster61 (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone play their Les Paul through Fender or other amps as opposed to the L.P.--Marshall combination.I play Fender amps with mine,am i missing something,,thanks.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Sure, why not?

If it's good enough for Neil...


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

I do! I have a a variety of amps but I like my Les Paul best through a Fender Bandmaster Reverb and 2x12's (Celestions Blues)!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Gibson Les Paul through a Fender Twin = beautiful clean tones.


----------



## jazzmaster61 (Oct 17, 2010)

I,m using either a HRDeluxe,Supersonic or Cyber Twin,the cyber my least favourite.Also use a Boss me-70 for effects thanks you guys.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Neil Young uses a Les Paul through a '59 Fender Tweed Deluxe.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

now tht you got me thinking, it would be nice to try my new LP 60s tribute thru a Marshal.
Unfortunately I only have a Super Reverb RI so it will have to do.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

LP Std into my Deluxe Reverb Reissue is my mainstay. Into my Princetons is even better ...... just not enough headroom.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I haven't owned a LP in a long while, but I LOVE the sound of buckers through vintage Fender amps. It's easy to coax sweet tones reminiscent of early Billy Gibbons, Neil Young or Mike Campbell out of my Tweed Deluxe with HB's. The browns, blackfaces and silverfaces are all great too!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The smaller Fender amps - Deluxe Reverb and Princeton Reverb - take pedals very well. If you play low volume with a Les Paul, this will give you great cleans and great OD and distortion with the right pedals. I always like a light touch of reverb too.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

See what Billy Gibbons is using here??

[YOUTUBE]pJOf6ZJ8uR0[/YOUTUBE]

Mike Campbell uses a Princeton all the time as I understand it.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

An LP into a Deluxe Reverb is tonal bliss for me! It took me numerous Marshall's and boutique amps to figure this out......


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

jazzmaster61 said:


> Does anyone play their Les Paul through Fender or other amps as opposed to the L.P.--Marshall combination.I play Fender amps with mine,am i missing something,,thanks.


 Up until the last couple of years I have always used the Gibson/Fender combo. Super reverb, Vibrolux, 65 Deluxe, BDRI and a Blues Junior. I purchased a couple of DSL amps, the 401 combo and the DSL100 head. Now I really only play through the Marshalls. I recently bought a couple of the Champ series, the Vibro and the Super Champ XDs. I find I am only using the British voices with Reverb/delay. I must admit a lot of that has to do with Joe Bonamassa's tone. I heard his Albert Hall DVD and I knew that was the tone I had in my head for all these years. I occasionally fire up my other Fenders, but I do use the reverb, and a DD20 for delay. 
I always thought that the blues sounded best with the Gibson/Fender combination but now I am not too sure.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> If it's good enough for Neil...


Now THAT is a rig!

And yeah, LPs and Fenders sure can play nice together. Keep it small and keep it cranked. On almost all of the new Tom Petty disc Mike Campbell used a '59 Paul through a Princeton. Sounds great!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> If it's good enough for Neil...


It looks like he's got a skateboard under the one in front - that's probably integral to the sound.

Also he got his "whizzers".


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Is it the red phone that Mr. Gordon used to call Batman?

Seriously, I'm playing thru a CHamp and a Fender 30 and I really love my tone! You can get some nice clean and dirt depends on the volume knob!


----------



## jazzmaster61 (Oct 17, 2010)

My main reason for asking this crazy question is that i,ve been playing strats teles,jags and other fenders through fender amps for a zillion years and just got my first LP 9 months ago so i thought i,d ask some of the best guitar players on the planet and Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I use mine into the tweed setting on my Roadster - as close to a Fender as I need to be


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Are you gigging? Jamming? A basement or bedroom noodler???


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You can get good results through either. My DRRI has a G12H30 in it which may "British-up" the flavour a bit and I did a mod that allows me to have reverb and vibrato on the Normal channel - bypassing the much talked about bright cap issue. I also use, with some regularity, a Marshall DSL401 with a sealed extension cab - both loaded with WGS Veteran 30's (V30 copies without the harshness), stand-alone, or in conjunction with the Fender. I do tend to use the clean channel with an almost crunchy gain setting that allows me to back off for clean or ride it harder, pushing with an FDII/ OCD/ BB Preamp for all manner of tasty tones.

I gig about 6 times a month and fill small-mid sized bars with the DRRI unmiked. On a wide stage I have also been known to run with my Princeton Reverb on the far side for reinforcement. I rotate 4 guitars: My 2004 LP Std, an Am Dlx Tele, 2008 SG Std, an 82' Tokai Loverock LC. We mix up some Country with Classic Rock depending on the venue and for that I just love the LP-FDII-DRRI combination.


----------



## jazzmaster61 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow that,s great. I am by the way in a classic rock band,,lots of fun!!!


----------



## baird6869 (Mar 29, 2011)

My Les Paul through my early '90s MIA Fender Blues Deluxe Reussue sounds killer.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Reverend Roundhouse with Gibson 57 Classics and a Larrivee RS2 with P90's which are both basically Les Pauls. They sound unbelievable through my Tungsten Crema Wheat which is essentially a tweaked 20 watt Fender Tweed Deluxe.


----------



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

I run my LP Studio through a Maz 18 NR 2 x 10 combo at most gigs and it sounds awesome. I guess the Z has been compared to a Vox (ish) sort of voicing. I also us a Luker Tiger 20 1 x 12 Combo at rehearsals and smaller jobs and it does very well through that as well.

The Maz is an EL 84 driven machine and the Luker is a 6V6 likely based on the 5E3 Fender Deluxe (only better IMHO) Of course the custom wound Tonality PAF Classics made a big difference as well.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a music sample from last weeks rehearsal recorded off the floor with an H2. Gibson 'R7 Black Beauty through an OCD into my Fender DRRI. 
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=10452179&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I use a 2000 LP Standard through my American HRD. Love the sounds they make together.


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

I bought a used Epi LP once that came with a Fender Frontman 15G....not the greatest at all.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

I play my Gibby's through both a Fender ('63 Bassman) and Marshall..Get one of each! (I prefer the Bassman)


----------

